# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Sep 12, 2016)

________________________________
*
Answer will appear in this grid when solved.*








Good Luck


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 12, 2016)

8 Skive
7 Jesuit 
5 tincal


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 12, 2016)

6 parsley?
4 ancestor?


----------



## David H (Sep 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 8 Skive
> 7 Jesuit
> 5 tincal


All right well done mikeyB


----------



## Robin (Sep 12, 2016)

2. Morendo


----------



## David H (Sep 12, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 6 parsley?
> 4 ancestor?


Nope sorry


----------



## David H (Sep 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2. Morendo


'fraid not Robin look at the clue again - Morendo is a decrease in volume OR tempo


----------



## Robin (Sep 12, 2016)

David H said:


> 'fraid not Robin look at the clue again - Morendo is a decrease in volume OR tempo


Let's try Calando. It's a long time since I took my music theory exams.


----------



## David H (Sep 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> Let's try Calando. It's a long time since I took my music theory exams.


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Clue time this evening if it's not solved


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

1 conflagrant
3 santonate


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 1 conflagrant
> 3 santonate


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

Is 6 down Spinach?


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Is 6 down Spinach?


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

4 Priorate or Priority


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

9 Pleach


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 4 Priorate or Priority


'fraid not Jonsi


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 9 Pleach


Well done Jonsi


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

*CLUE TIME:
I've the first and last letter of the two remaining words*


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

10 Swiple (swipple)


----------



## David H (Sep 13, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 10 Swiple (swipple)


Well done Jonsi (only one 'p')


----------



## David H (Sep 14, 2016)

*Answer Given* 4 across *Prodrome*


----------

